# Abbreviations



## Caligyrl (Feb 18, 2012)

Sorry to have to ask, but since I am pretty new here I have tried to figure out what some of the abbreviations mean such as: EA, PA, OW, and so on.
Could you please let me know what these and others that are used frequently stand for, I would greatly appreciate it.
Thank you!!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

EA = emotional affair
PA = physical affair
OW = other woman
OM = other man
WS = wayward spouse
BS = betrayed spouse


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

A comprehensive list is posted as a sticky in the _Forum Guidelines_ section here.


----------



## Caligyrl (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------



## Emly (Feb 22, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> EA = emotional affair
> PA = physical affair
> OW = other woman
> OM = other man
> ...


Thanks Dear!
I am also new to this Forum and really needed this Information!
:smthumbup:


----------



## stoomey74 (Sep 20, 2009)

Caligryl

Great question I usually stare at them and then it comes to me. It is funny how I have to keep reading them and trying different words. Kind of a game. You are not alone!! LOL


----------



## Caligyrl (Feb 18, 2012)

LOL..good to know I'm not alone in wondering what they meant and trying to decipher 'em!


----------

